# hostname domain name



## bigearsbilly (May 18, 2011)

I have scrubbed win 7 at work and installed FreeBSD.

I am on the company network but not visible on the internet.

So as I am on an internal network what does one set the domain name too,
if anything?


----------



## silverglade00 (May 18, 2011)

In order to be visible from the Internet, you will need an entry in your company's DNS server and possibly a firewall hole. For the domain name, you will want to put something like example.com. For instance, www is the hostname of the web server, and example.com would be the domain. This gives you a fully qualified domain name of http://www.example.com.


----------



## wblock@ (May 18, 2011)

bigearsbilly said:
			
		

> I have scrubbed win 7 at work and installed FreeBSD.
> 
> I am on the company network but not visible on the internet.
> 
> ...



If you use DHCP, it should automatically use the company domain name.  On manual configs, that's still a good idea just for consistency.


----------



## darwimy (May 18, 2011)

If you can use DHCP it should set up everything correctly. If you have to configure it manually ask your network admins for what to put in. Unless your company does not use DNS at all there will be a domain name which you should use, too.


----------



## bigearsbilly (May 19, 2011)

No, I'm not using DHCP and I'm not visible outside the company network. I was wondering if you aren't world visible do you need the domainname. I was wondering particularly with sending email.

I've inherited a whole server room of linux/unix boxes. My plan is to infiltrate FreeBSD as part of a general takeover plan.


----------

